# Microsoft Office Specialist:Exam 77-888 - Excel 2010 Expert Test



## kevin87 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am thinking about taking the Excel 2010 Expert Certification Exam (http://www.microsoft.com/learning/en/us/Exam.aspx?ID=77-888&Locale=en-us). Has anyone taken this or one like it? 

Just doing a quick search I found alot of training resources, but I am looking for advice on the best way to prepare for the exam, or any insight into the type of questions on the exam. Thanks.


----------



## Pampoenpit (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi There

Have you been able to find anymore help for taking this exam?

I'm planning to take this exam (77-888 - Excel 2010) in the next two months. The Word expert exam was ridiculously easy and I felt it was really "shallow". I have taken the Excel Specialist exam and got 95% but feel it was extremely hard. There were a lot of formulas in there that you had to fix. So in light of how hard the specialist exam was I'm trying to find all possible resources to prepare and pass the expert exam first time.

I have purchased the MOS 2010 Study Guide for Microsoft Word Expert, Excel Expert, Access and Sharepoint. I found on the Word exam that the book didn't cover even half of the questions that appeared in the exam.

I also bought on recommendation: Business Analysis: Microsoft Excel 2010 - this is a brilliant book to prepare you for the formulas and functions part of the exam. It also comes with a comprehensive set of downloadable workbooks to practice on.

Please let me know if you were able to find anymore info? It seems there is hardly any info out there regarding resources for this exam and I have not been able to find people's feedback or reviews of the exam at all.

j


----------



## kevin87 (Dec 31, 2011)

J, 

Thanks for your response.  Unfortunately, I've been finding out pretty much the same thing as you have; the books don't cover the test material very well.  

Also, things have been kind of crazy for me at the end of the year so I haven't really had alot of time to study or find out too much more about the exam.  Hopefully, I'll have more time in the new year to focus on it.

I'll post back here if I find anything useful.


----------

